# Happy retirement Smad Place



## humblepie (31 January 2018)

Hope he has a lovely retirement after giving so many so much pleasure watching him race.


----------



## claracanter (31 January 2018)

Great to see him retire relatively intact. Good bit of R&R and then lets wish him a long retirement.


----------



## splashgirl45 (1 February 2018)

am so pleased he is retiring , he is such a lovely character and last time i saw him race i was worried that he wouldnt come back in one piece....


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 February 2018)

I hope he enjoys every second of his retirement! He has more than earned it! 

I also hope that he is fit and well enough to parade at Cheltenham. It would be a shame not to see him there! But it might be pushing it a bit with a ligament injury this year.


----------

